

Video: Artificial intelligence: Noel Sharkey on the inexorable rise of robots - limist
http://www.silicon.com/technology/hardware/2010/01/13/video-artificial-intelligence-noel-sharkey-on-the-inexorable-rise-of-robots-39745322/

======
limist
This is an ~10 minute interview with Sharkey, with some fascinating video
clips of current robotics technology interspersed among some of his sage
observations.

